# I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 3, 2009)

*I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

Well, I was looking through my Pokémon guide, with all Pokémon exept Shaymin and Arceus, I think. And, I couldn't find a single Pokémon I hated. So, what do you think? Is anyone else like this at all, or am I alone?


----------



## JolteonShock (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

Well, there isn't a Pokemon that I absolutely hate.  There are soem that I'm like eww or ugly, but none that I hate.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

I don't hate any. 
There were a few (i didn't like how they looked), but i forced myself to train them so i could finish a pokedex, and it turned out that they weren't so bad after all, i actually started to really like them after a while. Now i can't judge any pokemon without having had it on my team for some amount of time.


----------



## nothing to see here (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

Most of the Pokémon I don't like are for other reasons, not really anything to do with the Pokémon itself--examples being the giant cloud of stupidity surrounding Pikachu in the anime, the idiotic Mudkip meme that's infected most of the Internet by now, Lucario's rabid fanboys, Garchomp's "only because of use in battle" popularity, and Sky Form Shaymin's not-looking-anything-like-an-alternate-form-of-Shaymin-ness.  But I don't really *hate* the Pokémon themselves.

Except Lickilicky.  I really despise Lickilicky, and if someone just happened to wipe it from existence... I'd probably give them a free candy bar or something.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*



El Garbanzo said:


> Lucario's rabid fanboys


=D Somebody else who hates Lucario for exactly that reason!

I don't really hate any Pokemon besides Lucario, though.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

I have things against pokemon who don't seem to have any purpose or ones I have had reasons for not liking in the past. And for some reason I seem to really hate the eeveelutions, as a group, but individually, I like them (except maybe umbreon,espeon and Jolteon, dunno why.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*



link008 said:


> =D Somebody else who hates Lucario for exactly that reason!
> 
> I don't really hate any Pokemon besides Lucario, though.


D= It's not Lucario's fault ;_;

I don't think there are any Pokémon I hate... just Pokémon I like, Pokémon I really like, and Pokémon I don't like or really like. ^_^


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

If theres any pokemon I don't like there is a reason, take Jigglypuff, keeps ruining my favourite game. SSB.


----------



## @lex (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

I don't hate or particularly dislike any Pokémon... Sure, there are a few which I don't like quite as much, but that's a different matter altogether.


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

I don't hate Pokemon, but some scare me. I try to hide that fear with hate, but sometimes it doesn't work out.

But the ones I like greatly outweigh the ones that scare me.


----------



## Darksong (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

I don't hate any at all. No offense, everyone, but I think disliking Pokemon because everyone else likes them isn't a very good reason. Just my opinion, though; think about all the others who would be sad if it disappeared.

I don't have a least favorite Pokemon either. I have a top four, and then the rest I like equally.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

I do have my top favorites, but after those I tend to just go through phases of liking certain Pokemon. I can't think of one I seriously _hate_.

...although Kricketune does annoy the hell out of me for some reason I can't quite put my finger on.


----------



## FKOD (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

There might be few who bug me a little (tentacool and wingull), but I don't have any pokemon that I despise.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

With Pokemon, I just look at them and something clicks. Either I think they're pretty cool, meh-ish, I love them, or I utterly despise them. My opinions of Pokemon rarely change, actually. Once I hate 'em, I hate 'em.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

There's not really any Pokemon I really _hate_, either. I sort of dislike some of them, but I don't really hate them.


----------



## Magical Chicken Wing (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

Stats-wise, I have a few in mind. Namely Sunkern and even Magikarp (to an extent). Aesthetically speaking, some do seem to look slightly odd, but I do not _hate_ them.


----------



## Minnow (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

I don't really _hate_ any particular Pokemon, just because there's so many angles. Aesthetics, effectiveness-in-battle, general appeal, and what have you. So most of the ones I don't like I can't justify, because I haven't experienced all the angles on some of them.

But there are exceptions. Like Lickilicky, and Probopass, and some others. Mostly 4th gens, though.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> D= It's not Lucario's fault ;_;
> 
> I don't think there are any Pokémon I hate... just Pokémon I like, Pokémon I really like, and Pokémon I don't like or really like. ^_^


Same, though I still can't seem to put a finger on Mr. Mime. To hate or not to like?


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

Overpowered pokemon bug me. No originality. Salamence, Mew, Garchomp and Tyranitar, so predictable.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

I have issues with Pokemon that just don't _go away_ (Zubat, Bidoof, Geodude), and pointless and ugly prevo/evolutions like Igglybuff or Lickylicky.

Most others are cool, though.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

Some Pokémon really tick me off when they are opponents in contests. Especially that Clefairy named Buffy. But I don't hate them.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*



VelvetEspeon said:


> Some Pokémon really tick me off when they are opponents in contests. Especially that Clefairy named Buffy. But I don't hate them.


I've never seen that particular Pokemon in a contest, but now all I can think of is "Clefairy the Vampire Slayer".


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*



VelvetEspeon said:


> Some Pokémon really tick me off when they are opponents in contests. Especially that Clefairy named Buffy. But I don't hate them.


Jumpy. Jumpy Jumpy Jumpyjumpyjumpy freaking Jumpy!

>.< I want to shoot that damned Kangaskhan

Also, Dannichu, you just made me want to make a one shot sprite comic ^^


----------



## Mercury (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

I like all Pokémon. 
No questions asked. 
I have some Top Pokémon, but I really like everything else.


----------



## _Shaymin (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

I hate Bidoof. You could just kick it in the face and it would make me feel a whole lot better 0_0
AAAANNND Croagunk. They remind me of this boy in my school who has a face just like a Croagunk. UGH. I could punch a Croagunk and not feel bad.

XD


----------



## Frosty~ (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*



Dannichu said:


> and pointless and ugly prevo/evolutions like Igglybuff or Lickylicky.


Aww, but I love Cleffa ;-;
Igglybuff and Lickylicky are a bit weird (although the latter inspired a hilarious conversation with a friend once), but pre-evos are usually awesome D:


----------



## Greenumbreon (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

I hate shaymin's sky form. >:( Blasted thing is so ugly and unshaymin-ish.
And bidoof. So ridiculously common... It's ruined quite a few pokeradar chains on me.


----------



## Roguemagus (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*



link008 said:


> =D Somebody else who hates Lucario for exactly that reason!
> 
> I don't really hate any Pokemon besides Lucario, though.


I hate Lucario because it mops the floor with half my party every time I challenge Maylene. It's so, so, so frustrating. Ooh! And Cynthia's strongest Pokemon is also a Lucario!


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

Garchomp. Need I say more?

Okay, I will anyway. Ugly, super overpowered, and the worst part, totally stole Flygon's mojo.


----------



## sagefo (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

Mr. Mime. I hate that dancing freak so much. That thing could give little kids nightmares.


----------



## GalladeMaster (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*



Roguemagus said:


> I hate Lucario because it mops the floor with half my party every time I challenge Maylene. It's so, so, so frustrating. Ooh! And Cynthia's strongest Pokemon is also a Lucario!


Really? I defeated Maylene on my first try, with not even 1 Pokemon knocked out. I defeated Cynthia with no problem, I didn't even know her Lucario was strong.

Anyways, Pokemon I hate:
1.)Pikachu
2.)Groudon
3.)Latias
4.)Shaymin-Land forme
5.)Mew


----------



## Slartibartfast (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

I actually hate quite a few: all baby Pokémon, Jynx, Mr. Mime, Lickitung and Lickilicky, Tangrowth, Zubat and Golbat, Raticate, Pikachu, Jigglypuff and Wigglytuff, the Chimchar family, the Turtwig family, Groudon, Magnezone, Electivire, Togekiss, and Magmortar, and that's all I can think of off the top of my head. I'm mostly affected by design (why did they have to ruin the evolution lines of Magnemite, Electabuzz, Togepi, and Magmar with fat, ugly Pokémon? WHY?), frankly. I haven't seen Luvdisc and Feebas enough to hate them.


----------



## Alxprit (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*



GalladeMaster said:


> Anyways, Pokemon I hate:
> 1.)Pikachu
> 2.)Groudon
> 3.)*Latias*
> ...


Why?


----------



## kidpixkid (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

I. Don't. Hate. Any. Of. Them. I don't even hate Gyarados, which is really annoying because I have Infernape.


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*



Slartibartfast said:


> I actually hate quite a few: all baby Pokémon, Jynx, Mr. Mime, *Lickitung* and *Lickilicky*, *Tangrowth*, Zubat and Golbat, Raticate, *Pikachu*, Jigglypuff and Wigglytuff, the Chimchar family, the *Turtwig family*, *Groudon*, Magnezone, Electivire, *Togekiss*, and *Magmortar*, and that's all I can think of off the top of my head. I'm mostly affected by design (why did they have to ruin the evolution lines of Magnemite, Electabuzz, Togepi, and Magmar with fat, ugly Pokémon? WHY?), frankly. I haven't seen Luvdisc and Feebas enough to hate them.


I am saddened. :C  Poor Togekiss, why doesn't anyone love him?  He's so cute!  And so's Lickilicky.  It's kinda annoying that no-one seems to understand what he's based on.  You know those mascots old diners and stuff used to have? The really fat kids with the overalls or whatever?  That seemed to always be holding a tray or having a thumb up? yeah, those.  That's clever. 

See, there's really not much of a reason to hate any Pokemon.  Think it's unappealing to the eye, perhaps, sure.  Hating it because people like it is stupid and shallow.  Hating it because you can't get one is jealousy.  Hating it because it's stronger than you is stupid and means you need to train more or come up with a better strategy.

I'm really starting to like the Pokemon most people don't, so I can get to know them better.  I'm going to start raising a Probopass in Platinum to see how much I'll like it.  I've used lots of Pokemon I used to dislike and found out how cool they were.  Yanmega, Lickilicky, Swallot, Purugly...  All those and more.  Just try using one and you'll see how awesome they can be. C:

[/rant]

tl;dr - FMC loves all Pokemon big and small, and all the Togekiss and Lickilicky hate makes her sad. :C


----------



## Muse (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

Mr Mime, Squirtle, wartortle, Bellsprout's family, the eevee family, latias/latios, onix/steelix, riolu, rampardos, bastiodon, The Piplup family, the caterpie family, raticate, torterra and grotle.

So thats quite a lot then.


----------



## Alxprit (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*



Full Metal Cookies said:


> I've used lots of Pokemon I used to dislike and found out how cool they were.  Yanmega, Lickilicky, Swallot, Purugly...  All those and more.  Just try using one and you'll see how awesome they can be.


So true. I didn't think much of Rotom, until I needed an electric type in Platinum.
And then it was love.


----------



## Psyburn (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*



Alxprit said:


> So true. I didn't think much of Rotom, until I needed an electric type in Platinum.
> And then it was love.


You can have my Rotom then. I failed it :sad:

I have an immature hatred of Lucario due to whole Smash Bros. fiasco. And Hoenn pokemon in general (if it's not a Treecko, Manetric, Torkoal and Kecleon). And then there's the Togepi family tree...


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

No Pokemon itself is hated, it's just small things about them that get on people's nerves, like overpoweredness, ugliness, and issues like the fact Mr. Mime can be a girl and is still called MR. Mime. Creepy. But other than that, they're all pretty cool, for no real reason except that they're powerful non-existent creatures, and people seem to like things like that.

This is just my opinion, and all this is referring to me, by the way.


----------



## apexofawesome (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*

Meh, I only hate pokemon if the game gives them really annoying AI, like a sand-attack spam or something. Other than that, there are some pokemon I'm just not fond of, like:

-Nosepass
-The second nose guy


I know there's more, I just don't remember them at the moment.

Some people don't like the Togepi evolutions either, but I like them just because it reminds me of my friends. We used to play through the game together, always with Togepi.


----------



## Flora (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: I Don't Seem to Hate a Single Pokémon*



Full Metal Cookies said:


> I am saddened. :C Poor Togekiss, why doesn't anyone love him? He's so cute! And so's Lickilicky. It's kinda annoying that no-one seems to understand what he's based on. You know those mascots old diners and stuff used to have? The really fat kids with the overalls or whatever? That seemed to always be holding a tray or having a thumb up? yeah, those. That's clever.


I do like Togekiss. ^^  And now that I know what Lickilicky's based off of, I agree with you there.

I don't really hate any Pokemon either.


----------

